# The Back Yard GreenTo  2011



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 4, 2011)

I call it the Green-to, It's a WIP that DIY, sunny this morning, might get er done!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 1, 2011)

The weathers been so cruddy I haven't given the green-to much attention, Went out and took a couple pics last night at sundown, My chemdawg got a little powdery mildew on a couple leaves, I mixed 1 tablespoon of bakeing soda in a gallon of water and added a teaspoon of very light dishsoap and sprayed all the plants, I used a soft cloth and got it all off. last year  the rhody's even had it. I found out that the local farmers even get it on the broccoli if not sprayed, hmmmm,  The university of Wash. has a agricultural extension of the campus in Mount Vernon Wa. They are just full of info about plant problems, and they love to help.  Anyway here's a couple pics of the chemdawg, I've got C99 in here also, off to puget sound crabbing, cya..


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 2, 2011)

Gonna start a little journal of this years backyard grow, Right now i have ChemDawg, Cinderella 99, and  DutchTreat in the ground. I've got 3 or 4 of the different BLZ phenos going good in 5 gal. buckets also, I may have to make some hash, this last semi perpetual really filled the coffers,had a real successful cure following Simons hygrometer numbers, and the Mazzar DT C99 and BLZ are just great smokes, the C99 is just at 65,she is so sweet, I'll be burping her again Monday. I'm gonna ask a web guru to move my stuff from hicks TEST thread to here.


----------



## jesuse (Jul 2, 2011)

grate greenhouse skag!! ull pull trees from out that i bet!! you know yer stuff big chap,,,,peace,,[j]


----------



## valleyboy (Jul 2, 2011)

Skagit, that is an awesome cold frame you got there.


----------



## Irish (Jul 2, 2011)

very nice y'all. cant wait to see it loaded with bushes.


----------



## ray jay (Jul 2, 2011)

Pulling up a stump right here next to the tree with the Bald Eagle sitting in it.


----------



## valleyboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Does this baby have southern exposure?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 6, 2011)

valleyboy said:
			
		

> Does this baby have southern exposure?


  No it doesn't, but it's in the only place I could put it, The direct sun doesn't hit it till about 11:30 am, but I've got no choice, I've grown many sucessful plants in the spot, real good smoke with real decent yields, I've gotton close to a pound per plant,during GOOD summers, I gotta wonder what and if, if I had Southern Exposure, but because of security reasons it can't happen.


----------



## valleyboy (Jul 9, 2011)

What kind of soil supplements are you using?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks nice Skag. The spray should do the trick. In roses with PM, they have done tests about water only, a hard spray in the mornings, and it worked. Isn't that weird?
I took master gardners at WSU for three years and loved it, you would enjoy the classes. I hope summer gets there and stays.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 10, 2011)

valleyboy said:
			
		

> What kind of soil supplements are you using?


  During the winter I bury a few fish carcasses, and mix both chicken and cow manure compost in all the flower beds, we don't get any real winter here in the sound, very little freeze or snow. I think I'm gonna start useing soybean meal after reading cheflovelle organic thread. In the green-to I used some bloodmeal, alfalfa meal, and a little lime.  I bought some stuff for powdery mildew yesterday, instead of sodium bicarbonate, it's Potassium bicorbanate, We'll see!!!, The PM really likes the C99!!!! none on the Dutch Treat, and a spot outside on 1 chemdog, bummer.


----------



## ray jay (Jul 10, 2011)

Morning Skagit, Do you have any Fans to move air around in the green-to? If not hook one or two up in there circulating air should help keep the PM at bay.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 11, 2011)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Morning Skagit, Do you have any Fans to move air around in the green-to? If not hook one or two up in there circulating air should help keep the PM at bay.


  Bad case of CRS, man I keep forgetting to box it in, thanks for the reminder!! Kinda had a bad day weather wise friday, and opened the doors to the green-to and put my potted stuff under shelter!! Bought a hand truck at a yard sale for 4 bucks and modified it to move the 20 gallon pots.


----------



## ray jay (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice move on the hand truck. Get a rope or Bungie to strap bucket to cart hepls stabelize. They keep promising good weather but typical washington weather does what it wants.lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 11, 2011)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Nice move on the hand truck. Get a rope or Bungie to strap bucket to cart hepls stabelize. They keep promising good weather but typical washington weather does what it wants.lol


  really crummy weather, the girls keep getting buffeted by high winds, not wet anyway.


----------



## Irish (Jul 12, 2011)

we got ravaged by storms yesterday morning...again...the weather men did a great job on reporting it too...after it went thru! ...70 mph straight line winds messed up the area hard. tons of tree damage...

deffinately put a few box fans in there skag. it will do wonders at keeping that pm down...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 7, 2011)

Things are as expected in the Green  the dt's streching the chem dawgs, I'm gonna tye her big stems to the ceiling the DT's getting topped on SKAG'S free cutting day, all my grow buds get free cuttings from about 12 outdoor strains. here's some pics, of the green-to stuff wish i knew how to tag them like ray jay, i need a kid around. lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 25, 2011)

Sprayed everything with Bayer 3 in 1 yesterday, and took a few pics, I put a couple 30 gallon garbage cans in front of the C dog for comparing there size


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 8, 2011)

most everythings over 7 feet, did some early LST ing and filled her up. I'm running two fans 24/7 and just keeping the two big 5x8 front doors open, the plant to the left of the thermometer is Chem dog,  I love smoking it,  hopefully it finishes real good and gives me that taste i'm after, I've been moveing my 12 and 20 gallon pots under the propped open doors, the dews really setting on the plants at night, deep saturation of the outside stuff!!! If its foggy or overcast they don't dry out and bud rot sets in. I've been moveing everything back and forth.


----------



## ray jay (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Skag ... For when some ChemDogxC99 beans ? That should be nice :hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice set up Skagitmagic.!!  Is ur grow still growing in there.?  I was wondering if u could get some pix of it from the outside and top like u did before ,I want to see if One can see the plants threw that clear stuff.??  I was looking at that at lowes and I am thinking of doing the same thing and the wifey is worry that it to much of a see threw and can see the plants from any planes if fly kinda low.!!
I think it would be ok and can't really tell myself.!
Thanks


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 15, 2011)

I took a couple pics today,  I can't close the doors, I propped them open to put plants in pots out of the rain once to often and the grow out grew the green-to, I  get on the roof and take a pic, kinda curious myself.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 16, 2011)

The planes would have to fly pretty dang low, The doors are bigger than the unit!! lol I propped them open to put my potted stuff out of the rain and the inside plants grew out the front, and I couldn't close the doors anymore. It was a horrible summer in Puget sound, Washington had 13 counties declared agriculture disasters this year,  MJ was affected also I'm sure.  I didn't use the clear on the sides, I imagine the frosted would work on the roof.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 16, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hey Skag ... For when some ChemDogxC99 beans ? That should be nice :hubba:


 
That C99 was a PM magnet, I dropped it, the Mrs. has about 5 ounces of top drawer C99 stashed, My ChemDawg had issues too!! I've started a new pheno, called ChemDawg 91 we'll see. I'm gonna do a BHO expierment, hope I don't Blow It.   UP.Yikes!!!  Doing a bunch more of the 91 clones, next harvest will be 2 Trainwreck,2 BBkush,2 Gabby Haze, and the one 91 is two weeks behind, only 7 plants altogether. Gotta find a strain I like. I cloned them all, doing 5 more of the CD91 clones today, gambleing on 4 strains I've never smoked, lets hope,


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 16, 2011)

I love that outdoor setup youve got Skagit.  When is the end of your outdoor season?  Mine ended last week but it looks like your plants still have a ways to go.  I saw you over on icmag today and ive got to tell you to go check out chimeras breeder section.  If your looking for new genetics to add to the garden def give him a chance.  He may not have the brand name what evers popular at the moment strain but he is by far my favorite breeder and he has some amazing strains.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 16, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I love that outdoor setup youve got Skagit. When is the end of your outdoor season? Mine ended last week but it looks like your plants still have a ways to go. I saw you over on icmag today and ive got to tell you to go check out chimeras breeder section. If your looking for new genetics to add to the garden def give him a chance. He may not have the brand name what evers popular at the moment strain but he is by far my favorite breeder and he has some amazing strains.


 
Ya I pretty much finished the side by side Mycos vs not thread over there, The stuff really made a difference, plus i like the way the soil recycled, I wouldn't mind buying seeds online again as long as I'm getting them from within the USA. I had a customs scare awhile back, me mailing to UK,I did a fake Ebay return, but man did they go through things looking!!, I'm hopein to go to Cali soon, hopefully I can find what I'm looking for, I've got a hoosier daddy comin up, can't even imagine the taste, bubblegum?? we'll see.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 18, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> The planes would have to fly pretty dang low, The doors are bigger than the unit!! lol I propped them open to put my potted stuff out of the rain and the inside plants grew out the front, and I couldn't close the doors anymore. It was a horrible summer in Puget sound, Washington had 13 counties declared agriculture disasters this year,  MJ was affected also I'm sure.  I didn't use the clear on the sides, I imagine the frosted would work on the roof.



Thanks that really help me out A LOT and ease my Worries..!!  The Show Must go on and get to building my green House for next summer.!  I Love dumpster diving at construction places..


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah, chimera.:aok: i grew a chimera cross with grapefruit/blueberry last season indoors. it was in the fireberry grow. ray is growing some now...i was looking for a blueberry taster, and that had a good one, but just for a couple weeks. once it fully cured that disappeared. still looking for that blueberry pie-eyed cross. ...

the girls do look like they have a ways yet? my season sucked too outdoors. did get some smokie treats though. donated most of the harvest to others...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 30, 2011)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Looking good!


 
I don't know Ray, It's still got a couple plants I'm trimming the stalks on and got a fairly decent harvest, but most was trimmed immature, a week or two early, The strains were just late bloomers, The stuff in tubs that i triggered early finished great!! here's a pic of the trimmed pop corn buds, from the green to, no big colas but alot of this!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 30, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> yeah, chimera.:aok: i grew a chimera cross with grapefruit/blueberry last season indoors. it was in the fireberry grow. ray is growing some now...i was looking for a blueberry taster, and that had a good one, but just for a couple weeks. once it fully cured that disappeared. still looking for that blueberry pie-eyed cross. ...
> 
> the girls do look like they have a ways yet? my season sucked too outdoors. did get some smokie treats though. donated most of the harvest to others...


 
I'm on the BB hunt myself, The Blueberry Kush I'm growing.I find out, he now thinks it's BlackBerry, at least i guess I got the BB part right!!  Some of the cured BLZ tastes really sweet, and getting better weekly.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 3, 2011)

If you like Blueberry hybrids you def have to try Mental Floss by Chimera.  I think its my all time favorite strain.  It takes about 70 days to flower but it is well worth the wait.  Do you have any harvest pics Skag?  Have you harvested yet?


----------



## POTpoor (Sep 25, 2013)

I started harvesting the Green-to today, had a late start but the weather was good, this was suppose to be Northern Lights, but the guy I got the clones from's kinda a loose cannon, so i'm not positive. Smells kinda lemony, smells kill!!  I can't fire up the 600 duals for awhile, so this is it, of course i've got a despensary just up the road.


----------



## Irish (Sep 30, 2013)

been awhile brother. hows the fishing?  

a dispensary up the road from me would be so nice. even better if I was the proprietor!  

peace...


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 4, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> been awhile brother. hows the fishing?
> 
> a dispensary up the road from me would be so nice. even better if I was the proprietor!
> 
> peace...


   Fishings been good, real good!!


----------

